# German blue ram behavior.



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

So I got a breeding pair of GBRs from my lfs and after an initial acclimation/quarantine session I put them in my 29g tank. In the beginning they were just hiding around and in some plants and in a rock cave. They behaved this way for two days or so, and only really came out to eat when I would stick a syringe with bloodworms in their face. Their colors weren't bright and they just hid. I figured they were just gettin used it the new digs. Anyways, after that they started coming "alive". It's been about a week now and they are looking really awesome . They're active and eager to eat, not really hiding anymore. Colors look amazing. I didn't know they were as colorful as they are. All those amazing blue spots running down there body, bright orange. I'm in awe. Long story short(too late) I'm wondering if they are getting ready to spawn? Today when I flipped their light on they were doing something I haven't seen before. The male is basically pushing the female on her side. Not seemingly aggressive, just nudging her around. Her belly is really pinkish purple color as well.(I read that this could be a sign of spawning.) what you guys think? These fish are beautiful!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sounds like there is a good chance they will breed.The eggs will be tiny and white all in one area.One of the two will tend them,so they should not be hard to find.Mine have spawned on;sponge filter,slate,clay pot,driftwood and even the smooth plastic base of the sponge filter.You may even notice them cleaning a spot before they eggs.
The red belly is a sign she is in the breeding mood.She may not even look large like many other fish carrying eggs ,so just look for one to "gaurding" an area.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, that's what I thought. It would be pretty cool to see that happen. It would definitely make me feel like I'm doing something right. I'm going to retread your GBR breeding journal so I know what to do with them if the successfully hatch a spawn. It's pretty exciting stuff.


----------

